# Prepping for the Elderly?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

What special challenges will the elderly experience in a SHTF situation?

In what ways can they be more prepared?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am not elderly so I don't have the entire perspective, but from where I stand the biggest issue would be health care. Medications would be out of supply, so how would this be addressed? My personal approach would be what I currently do, trying to learn herbalism and ways to stay healthy without pharmaceuticals. For most conditions, there is an herbal answer. Fractures and serious injuries can more easily occur also, so being well versed in first aid and having ample medical supplies on hand would be perhaps more essential for this age group, though we all need to look to that angle as much as possible.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

My wife and I, as well as the elders in our family that do believe in the prepping idea, have already discussed this at some length. Those family members have decided they will live until they die, and that resources to save the young are not to be wasted on the old.
Sounds hard and cold in this age, but it is how they grew up. It falls of course to us to enforce their wishes. We do what we can, but waste nothing on a lost cause.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Access to life-saving medications.

Possible mobility issues.

Possible senility issues.

I don't think actual prepping would be that big of a deal.

Dealing with a shtf scenario probably would.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

PrepperForums said:


> What special challenges will the elderly experience in a SHTF situation?
> 
> In what ways can they be more prepared?


I have no idea what to say to this about dinosaurs.

Extra canes for those who need them? Geritol?, Nitro for a year? Viagra? Perhaps a case of Ducolax?

Spare wheels for the walker?

I am prepared, at least I think I am, better than most.

By the way, what makes any of you think all old farts need to be prepped for?

I think based on the individual, they can prep for themselves and survive with that prepping.

I am not a spring chicken, but I have a better chance of survival post SHTF than most metroturds.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Thought the idea of preparing was so that we could be elderly.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have no idea what to say to this about dinosaurs.
> 
> Extra canes for those who need them? Geritol?, Nitro for a year? Viagra? Perhaps a case of Ducolax?
> 
> ...


I was able to console myself with the knowledge that you some day will grow old.
Then I wonder will you be so flippant.

As for special prepping needs, it really depends.
For me, I'm not on any special medications, though I do have limitations.
Bad back, endurance issues, and in 10 years a new pacemaker will be required.
I value other older folks for the knowledge and life experiences.
I wouldn't be so quick to jettison them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> I was able to console myself with the knowledge that you some day will grow old.
> Then I wonder will you be so flippant.
> 
> As for special prepping needs, it really depends.
> ...


Where do you think old age or elderly people begin??

I have limitations also, as far as meds go, I have five years of it stored in a big freezer,

that came from cash out of pocket not insurance, and a brother, a doctor that wrote the scripts..

Who is talking about jettisoning any elderly, hell I never had an ejection seat in any aircraft I flew.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am not a spring chicken, but I have a better chance of survival post SHTF than most metroturds.


That's signature line material there! "Metroturds" :vs_lol:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The grannies will both soon be living with us, along with a disabled bro-in-law. We're doing our best to make extra rooms and provisions for them here and we're adding rooms to the house. The grannies took care of us, and they won't die in a nursing home with no one to look after them. The disabled bro-in-law, well i promised his dad we'd look after him. He'll be here, too. Medications are gonna be a hard nut. All we can do is make sure they're re-filled on auto and rotate what little surplus that allows. 

I'd love to know how many from the "great generation" are here on this forum. I'd love to hear what you have to say!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the question would have been better put if it was to address infirm people.

As posed, it assumes that all old people need special attention and or care.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> I was able to console myself with the knowledge that you some day will grow old.
> Then I wonder will you be so flippant.


OK, I am old, and still flippant as you say.

I really don't think you grasped the content of that post.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You always want to rally around family. There is short intermediate and long term SHTF. First is yourself and your immediate family. What resources do the elderly or infirm have as well as require and what they can contribute. Make your decision, with them prior to SHTF so you can prepare.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dammit Cricket! How the hell would I know? Geez.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, I am old, and still flippant as you say.
> 
> I really don't think you grasped the content of that post.


Ah, perhaps I didn't hear the sarcasm in your post.
You are correct, many old folks don't need any special consideration, and some don't want it if they did.
Thankfully my wife and I can cope with an extended SHTF situation without too much undo discomfort.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The reality is that in a true SHTF situation where life and its conveniences change or stop, the first causalities will be the elderly, sick and the over weight. Medicine and medical equipment will become scarce or unable to operate adequately. One's time will be short and able to be calculated. Those that are extremely obese will be at a great disadvantage and will soon join the ranks of the sick.

It is extremely hard to prep in these areas for any great duration. 
When at home, I often hear my wife say .... " Now (calls me by my full first name) that was ugly". 
I often reply .... "Sometimes the truth is an ugly thing".


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> Ah, perhaps I didn't hear the sarcasm in your post.
> You are correct, many old folks don't need any special consideration, and some don't want it if they did.
> Thankfully my wife and I can cope with an extended SHTF situation without too much undo discomfort.


I don't know if you have read any of my postings in other threads,

in some cases you would have deduced that I am an older person, probably the oldest on this forum that is active.

An example, I posted in a thread, that I got my HAM license in 1957, another, used the M1 Garand in the military.

At 76, I am an old buzzard, but I need no assistance and am still active and work in my shop almost every day.

People who meet me first time think I am in my early 60's, late 50's.

Mind still functions quite well and it is just as insane as 30 years ago.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

No I hadn't read your other posts and I hope to be as active as you when I reach your age.
I have a couple of years yet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My plan to prep for myself in old age is to hire my good friend @SOCOM42 to take care of me! :vs_closedeyes:

Seriously people, most "old" folk I know can whup most young metroturd's asses blindfolded and off-handed!



SOCOM42 said:


> I don't know if you have read any of my postings in other threads,
> 
> in some cases you would have deduced that I am an older person, probably the oldest on this forum that is active.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess I'm an old fart and proud of it, I turn 62 this Oct. But I tell ya what, I'll hitch my wagon with us old farts any day to those whose only claim to fame is they laid on the couch until they made it all the way though super mario bros. 
I've known a hard days work, and still do. I know there are exceptions, but in general, the younger generation, a hard days work, and cold glass of water would kill them deader than hell. 
Don't worry about taking care of me, I'll take care of myself, when I can't, then I'll be ready to leave this world.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of us are going to die. Just a fact of life. So many I know are on 5-8 medication a day all kinds of stuff to keep them going. I have been lucky no regular meds to take. Days work won't kill me. But I am sure that will not last forever . At least in this life.
Mother in law is 85 and still going strong even with her age SHTF she would be an asset to have around.
I have also made it clear where I stand on how it ends for me. Wife, sons , daughter , Doctor everyone has a very clear understanding . Short version when I no long belong here let me go. Just before retiring We sat down and went over every detail and had everything updated. My oldest Son will make the call in my case. I know my wife would have to hard a time pulling the plug.
SHTF or not none of that changes , when time is up it is up I will not drag others down with me.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

indie said:


> trying to learn herbalism and ways to stay healthy without pharmaceuticals. For most conditions, there is an herbal answer.


This is a goal of mine, there are lots of schools & books, do u have any favorites you care to share?

Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

If you prepped for your family you have already prepped for the elderly , the infant, child birth or should have. 

People have medications and it is true in our society older people have more medications on average than younger people you have to plan on how to stockpile that medication or how else to deal with it. 

The obvious medical issue regardless of your age is insulin/ diabetes - for most people this is a diet and exercise controllable situation. So keep the weight off , exercise, monitor the blood sugar before a SHTF situation so you are healthier today and in a good position in the future. 

Stop smoking, lose weight, exercise , reduce stress and you have your subscription for what to do to reduce heart attacks, stroke, developing diabetes. Losing wieght alone can help with low back pain and pain from falling arches.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mrs. Spork said:


> This is a goal of mine, there are lots of schools & books, do u have any favorites you care to share?


Anything from Rosemary Gladstar is good. I haven't found a complete herbal yet, but here are a couple on my wish list for when I can splurge:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/9526757580/
https://www.amazon.com/dp/0890134545/

There was an old book available for free as PDF. I lost it on my last computer but if I can think of the name I'll post back.

Mostly what I've been doing is learning about the herbs available here on our place, which is an astounding amount! Things like plantain, comfrey, nettles, fleabane, burdock, yellow dock and dandelion are all medicinal and can be harvested multiple ways for different applications.

I'm experimenting with infused oils and creating a workable eczema salve right now.

It humbles and amazes me every day how our God created so many little gifts right in our own backyards. I love learning about it all!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> My wife and I, as well as the elders in our family that do believe in the prepping idea, have already discussed this at some length. Those family members have decided they will live until they die, and that resources to save the young are not to be wasted on the old.
> Sounds hard and cold in this age, but it is how they grew up. It falls of course to us to enforce their wishes. We do what we can, but waste nothing on a lost cause.


I see the mentality here. However I am too protective of my loved ones to ever let them give up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

At 57 I have considered our age and done all I can to mitigate the foreseeable issues. We are in reasonable health and stronger in spirit and grit then most younger then us. Same for my Dad at 81. I am heavy on the medical side and have begun looking at home remedies and plants that can help along with antibacterial storage, vitamins, canes, wraps splints etc. We go till we can't go no more. 

Let's face it, SHTF and people of all ages will die. Prepared or not. I am just trying to shade the odds a bit in my favor. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> The reality is that in a true SHTF situation where life and its conveniences change or stop, the first causalities will be the elderly, sick and the over weight. Medicine and medical equipment will become scarce or unable to operate adequately. One's time will be short and able to be calculated. Those that are extremely obese will be at a great disadvantage and will soon join the ranks of the sick.
> 
> It is extremely hard to prep in these areas for any great duration.
> When at home, I often hear my wife say .... " Now (calls me by my full first name) that was ugly".
> I often reply .... "Sometimes the truth is an ugly thing".


You mean your name isn't Watchman? _confused and shaking my head._


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mrs. Spork said:


> This is a goal of mine, there are lots of schools & books, do u have any favorites you care to share?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


Just finished this:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1508577625/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It's a quick read.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am 63 years young, I am on my feet literally 12 hours a day at work. I watch these young kids just getting out of college and they can't seem to keep up with and old man like me. It is them I worry about. We have a homeopath and a naturopath in out family. I go to them most times I need something. I would much rather chew on willow bark than take an asprin. I am setting here at PDX at 0430 right now I see what is going on around me and I worry for them. We older can probably take care of our selves better than the youngins can take care of themselves.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Man you people are old. I'm 47 now and still feel mentally like 30ish. Physically there is some aches and pains but manageable. Every since Zack came home from the hospital I made it a mission to obtain oxygen. I was able to obtain a filled bottle and an unfilled bottle. Now I am working on getting the bottle filled. I ordered the masks off of ebay. They are supposed to be disposable but I ordered two each. One to be used and the other getting cleaned/sanitized and then put back into rotation. I got the face mask, nasal cannula and a rebreather mask.

I have been slowly acquiring other things like a couple walker, IV pole and I'm trying to get a simple wheel chair but the old farts at the auction are paying to much for it. I have most trauma and short term care covered, now I am slowly working on clinical items. I have the manual thermometer and blood pressure gauge now I have the electronic versions. The manual ones are now in the medic back pack for field use.

I have some threads on a couple different forums to meet people and was recently contacted by a gentleman in his 70's and that really opened my eyes to a lot of things. I wiped my kids buts when they came into this world, my kids better be ready to wipe mine when I am on my way out of this world. Someone a barely know, I don't know so much about that. I have military and law enforcement tactical training and army medic training but I cant be the family doc and lead tactically at the same time in a SHTF event. Any Doctors or RN's near Cadillac hit me up. If you provide your own food I can provide safety and security for you and yours.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My Mom is pushing 80 hard. She will not survive a bugout attempt. Plus the attention she requires would leaves me little time to "prep" and no time to secure the perimeter.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't know if you have read any of my postings in other threads,
> 
> in some cases you would have deduced that I am an older person, probably the oldest on this forum that is active.
> 
> ...


I will turn 71 real soon & like you work every day & plan on retiring when I'm 6' or so under. I mow my lawn, tend to my garden, do all my own plumbing & electrical work in my home plus any wood working. Wash & wax all my cars (9 now) & do all my own maintenance & keep 4 classic cars in pristine condition. And like you people don't believe me when I tell them I'm 70. I've always worked hard & don't plan to stop now...seen to many of my friends retire...then there body retires too. I am a small business owner & my number one thing that pisses me off the most is the younger generations lack of desire to work & learn not all but a lot more than from my generation. If SHTF ever does happen & we get moved back into the 1800's they are doomed. Wonder how many youngsters ever sharpened a hand saw or even used one?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My folks are in their eighties. My father had open heart surgery in 81, and is on several types of meds, one of which is blood thinner. I've got a Goji bush that'll be planted this fall, am making propolis tincture and stocked up on aspirin. All these things can't be taken by people on blood thinners as they'll cause them to bleed out. That being the case, I'm hoping to have a substitute for at least one of his meds.

Leaving for the rally point will be impossible if the SHTF scene includes no automobiles, so keeping up with current events is a must so we can get a jump on things. Otherwise, we'll be in a pinch after several weeks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What is "elderly"?
I'm 69, wife is 71. I am in pretty good shape medically, throwing a 50 pound sack of animal feed up on my shoulder to carry is getting harder but still doable. 
Wife is partially disabled, but not on medication. 
Getting older means finding alternate ways to perform tasks. I cannot bull my way thru using brute strength anymore.
Other than that, prepping is prepping.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What is "elderly"?
> I'm 69, wife is 71. I am in pretty good shape medically, throwing a 50 pound sack of animal feed up on my shoulder to carry is getting harder but still doable.
> Wife is partially disabled, but not on medication.
> Getting older means finding alternate ways to perform tasks. I cannot bull my way thru using brute strength anymore.
> Other than that, prepping is prepping.


You aren't elderly.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Denton said:


> My folks are in their eighties. My father had open heart surgery in 81, and is on several types of meds, one of which is blood thinner. I've got a Goji bush that'll be planted this fall, am making propolis tincture and stocked up on aspirin. All these things can't be taken by people on blood thinners as they'll cause them to bleed out. That being the case, I'm hoping to have a substitute for at least one of his meds.
> 
> Leaving for the rally point will be impossible if the SHTF scene includes no automobiles, so keeping up with current events is a must so we can get a jump on things. Otherwise, we'll be in a pinch after several weeks.


My mother is on blood thinner, so I'm kind of in the same boat. I stock up on aspirin as well. I also stock up on Nattokinase. In my research I read an article a hematologist wrote and he was ask if someone didn't have access to prescription blood thinner, what he would recommend and he said Nattokinase. So I found them on Amazon and have been stocking up to have another option on hand. My mother is 87, and my plan is to do the very best for her as long as I can. That's really all any of us can do. After that it's up to God.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> If you prepped for your family you have already prepped for the elderly , the infant, child birth or should have.
> 
> People have medications and it is true in our society older people have more medications on average than younger people you have to plan on how to stockpile that medication or how else to deal with it.
> 
> ...


Not everyone with diabetes is overweight or inactive. :tango_face_wink:

A good supplement (for some people) with type 2 diabetes who take Metformin is Berberine. Might be worth stocking up on...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I have been slowly acquiring other things like a couple walker, IV pole and I'm trying to get a simple wheel chair but the old farts at the auction are paying to much for it.
> 
> Go visit your local American Legion or VFW. I know post that have a wheel chair, walker loaner program . They take in donations clean, repair then loan out to folks that need them. Not every post does this but again I know of at least one that does.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Not everyone with diabetes is overweight or inactive. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> A good supplement (for some people) with type 2 diabetes who take Metformin is Berberine. Might be worth stocking up on...


You are correct but most who have a problem have type 1 and will cease to have it if they loose the weight and control diet.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> You are correct but most who have a problem have type 1 and will cease to have it if they loose the weight and control diet.


FWIW I admin on a diabetes forum and know quite a few with Type 2 diabetes who are not overweight, control their diet, are very active, and still have diabetes.

Just sayin' is all...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Do they take the supplement along with Metformin and or Januvia?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> You are correct but most who have a problem have type 1 and will cease to have it if they loose the weight and control diet.


Type 1 has nothing to do with weight. Type 1 diabetes - Overview - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Say SHTF ,it is big time world it's self is a mess. Wait we are already there. Ok so it gets to the point no meds no food supply's ect. This is no 30 day deal it is the new world we face. If you have limited supplies of meds are you going to use them on a person that has a long list of health issue and not long for this world or are you going to use what you have to help the young that will recover and contribute . Tough choices you are going to be forced to make. You will be forced to make value judgements, on goods and on people.
Yes there are a lot of people 70 and up in pretty good shape, But look at the numbers most are on Meds they need to prolong life, with out them their health would go down hill fast.
Bee shit is known to have antibiotic uses, but be real if you come down with a major infection all the Bee shit you can get your hands on will not do the job.
We have many plants that can help but same case it it is serious chances are the tea you brew up will not work on a old persons that system is already weaking.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> Do they take the supplement along with Metformin and or Januvia?


Most I know won't take Januvia. Some have replaced their Meformin with it, while others take both.
Berberine - A Powerful Supplement With Many Benefits

There are quite a few articles out there on it. It's worth researching if it is a topic that interest you.

Edit: Adding information.

Just in case there are diabetics in this community, here are a couple of videos I highly recommend.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

PrepperForums said:


> What special challenges will the elderly experience in a SHTF situation?
> 
> In what ways can they be more prepared?


In response to the question, I believe that prepping should happen in all age groups in accordance with your specific needs.

I know folks in their 70s that can outwork me and can kick my butt into next week.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> You mean your name isn't Watchman? _confused and shaking my head._


Of course my real name is Watchman .... it just isn't my full first name! :vs_shocked:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> FWIW I admin on a diabetes forum and know quite a few with Type 2 diabetes who are not overweight, control their diet, are very active, and still have diabetes.
> 
> Just sayin' is all...


Absolutely correct.
Type 2 is one of the diseases recognized by the VA for boots-on-the-ground Vietnam vets as being caused by exposure to the defoliant Agent Orange.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> MaterielGeneral said:
> 
> 
> > I have been slowly acquiring other things like a couple walker, IV pole and I'm trying to get a simple wheel chair but the old farts at the auction are paying to much for it.
> ...


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Man you people are old. I'm 47 now and still feel mentally like 30ish. Physically there is some aches and pains but manageable. Every since Zack came home from the hospital I made it a mission to obtain oxygen. I was able to obtain a filled bottle and an unfilled bottle. Now I am working on getting the bottle filled. I ordered the masks off of ebay. They are supposed to be disposable but I ordered two each. One to be used and the other getting cleaned/sanitized and then put back into rotation. I got the face mask, nasal cannula and a rebreather mask.
> 
> I have been slowly acquiring other things like a couple walker, IV pole and I'm trying to get a simple wheel chair but the old farts at the auction are paying to much for it. I have most trauma and short term care covered, now I am slowly working on clinical items. I have the manual thermometer and blood pressure gauge now I have the electronic versions. The manual ones are now in the medic back pack for field use.
> 
> I have some threads on a couple different forums to meet people and was recently contacted by a gentleman in his 70's and that really opened my eyes to a lot of things. I wiped my kids buts when they came into this world, my kids better be ready to wipe mine when I am on my way out of this world. Someone a barely know, I don't know so much about that. I have military and law enforcement tactical training and army medic training but I cant be the family doc and lead tactically at the same time in a SHTF event. Any Doctors or RN's near Cadillac hit me up. If you provide your own food I can provide safety and security for you and yours.


Watch out for the O2 masks. They SHOULD NOT be used at less than 6 liters per minute. Your nasal cannula should do everything you need. If you can find a highflow nasal cannula it would be better than all put together except for the non-rebreather. The non-rebreather should not be used at less than 10 liters per minute. In fact I don't think I have used a standard mask in 10 years. We use cannulas and highflow cannulas all the time. I have seen concentrators on ebay and Craigs List quite often. Tanks are a little harder to find. I have several smaller (M, I think) at my home from when I owned my Respiratory Therapy company. PM me and lets see If I can get some of them out to you. If used at 2LPM they last 2 hours If I remember correctly.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> You are correct but most who have a problem have type 1 and will cease to have it if they loose the weight and control diet.


This is fascinating topic . I really think it's more importantly a matter of what you eat, it's not just loosing the weight.


----------



## JTYCPA (Aug 28, 2017)

I and my Spouse will do everything we can to help our ancestors. If it gets to the point where we are contributing less than we consume, well then, so be it.


----------



## JTYCPA (Aug 28, 2017)

The old "Foxfire" book series is pretty good.


----------



## JTYCPA (Aug 28, 2017)

"Let them give up"? Really?


----------



## JTYCPA (Aug 28, 2017)

Aspirin: Boil the inner lining of Willow. The resulting "tea" is almost identical to aspirin.


----------



## Shane (Oct 11, 2017)

In response to the post by Socom42 on July 26; I certainly hope you are not serious; do you really think elderly people are not just as hopeful of living another day as you are? And have an equal right to? Would you really deny someone your compassion and assistance just because they are old? I really hope I'm mis-interpretting your statements. The elderly are just as important to our existence as the young. The knowledge aquired over several decades more than makes up for the physical limitations. I'm in my mid 50's and get offers from AARP nearly every month, so I realize I'm not very far away from being an "old fart". I can only hope there are enough good, caring young people left to help out the elderly when shtf. The old folks are the ones that will have to pass on all the knowledge they can, because without the internet, youotube, and cell phones, the younger generation will be lost. There are not many young folks these days that can even change a flat tire without watching a youtube video first, let alone survive after shtf. Just remember - life is REAL short - you will wake up one day and see an old wrinkled up old face looking back at you. When that time comes, I hope this old saying comes to mind: "what goes round comes round"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Shane said:


> I certainly hope you are not serious; do you really think elderly people are not just as hopeful of living another day as you are? And have an equal right to? Would you really deny someone your compassion and assistance just because they are old? I really hope I'm mis-interpretting your statements. The elderly are just as important to our existence as the young. The knowledge aquired over several decades more than makes up for the physical limitations. I'm in my mid 50's and get offers from AARP nearly every month, so I realize I'm not very far away from being an "old fart". I can only hope there are enough good, caring young people left to help out the elderly when shtf. The old folks are the ones that will have to pass on all the knowledge they can, because without the internet, youotube, and cell phones, the younger generation will be lost. There are not many young folks these days that can even change a flat tire without watching a youtube video first, let alone survive after shtf. Just remember - life is REAL short - you will wake up one day and see an old wrinkled up old face looking back at you. When that time comes, I hope this old saying comes to mind: "what goes round comes round"


Hey Shane ..... let me guess .... you are an old fart sympathizer, huh? However, what we really want to know on your first post here is; why are you interested in being prepared?


----------



## Shane (Oct 11, 2017)

Lot's of reasons: Because I am afraid of the consequences on NOT being prepared. I was a boy scout - made it to Life, and I served as a scoutmaster for a number of years. Most boy scouts place great value on being prepared. prepared for what? Why, any ole' thing... And... I would like to survive a few more years - watch my grandkids grow up. I want to be prepared so I am able help out my family and neighbors in their efforts to survive, and not be a burden upon those around me. I could go on and on. And yes, I am an old fart sympathizer. It seems most of my life I've been tucked under the wings of several old timers that served as mentors, instructors, and very dear friends. Much of what I know and most of the skills I have aquired have been learned from old farts. Old farts rock!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Shane, you had better go back and reread the postings, my input was totally sarcastic.

You are not the only one who fell for it, it was presented as an indignation to the idea all old farts need help.

As far as prepared goes, I have most thing covered, have been progressing at a constant level for 40 years.

As far as old farts go, I AM THERE!!! I am 76.

I still work fixing guns part time, can build or wire anything, own a production machine shop to do such with.

And at my age I can still out shoot all those on the PD at qualification for national conceal carry for retired PO's.

Last summer, I replaced rotors, pads and one caliper in my jeep alone.

I just finished making $12K worth of gun parts for guys on another forum.

I also drop trees for firewood and split them myself.

I don't think I need help at this time, further I think like @Smitty901, when time let me go so as not to be a burden.


----------



## Shane (Oct 11, 2017)

*My Apologies Socom42 - fell for it hook, line and sinker.*



SOCOM42 said:


> @Shane, you had better go back and reread the postings, my input was totally sarcastic.
> 
> You are not the only one who fell for it, it was presented as an indignation to the idea all old farts need help.
> 
> ...


Yes I did misunderstand your post - thank yo for the clarification. I feel pretty stupid, but I've never been accused of being too bright. Glad to hear you are an active, self-reliant Senior. If I could be so lucky...


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

NKAWTG said:


> I value other older folks for the knowledge and life experiences.


Especially with the new generation now - the ones I meet seem to be clueless about simple practicalities in life!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> My wife and I, as well as the elders in our family that do believe in the prepping idea, have already discussed this at some length. Those family members have decided they will live until they die, and that resources to save the young are not to be wasted on the old.
> Sounds hard and cold in this age, but it is how they grew up. It falls of course to us to enforce their wishes. We do what we can, but waste nothing on a lost cause.


Because we see the young as healthy, just starting in life. But that's not always the case.....

Age shouldn't make any difference. 
Anyone who becomes a burden - *regardless of age* - should be met with the same principle.....if that's how we see things.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

This is true, but we were discussing how the elderly in our family felt about themselves.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I turned 71 last week & still work every day ot because I have to, but because I like to. The only med I take are to keep my blood pressure down, but if I lost 20 lbs I could toss the meds. I like good food to much I guess & I'm not changing now unless SHTF. I exercise every day, can still toss a 80lbs sack over my shoulder easily. Can't see distance as good as I used to but scopes even the score there. I think in a SHTF scenario I would be a good calming factor to the youngsters in my tribe & able to teach them many things.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Knotacare said:


> I turned 71 last week & still work every day ot because I have to, but because I like to. The only med I take are to keep my blood pressure down, but if I lost 20 lbs I could toss the meds. I like good food to much I guess & I'm not changing now unless SHTF. I exercise every day, can still toss a 80lbs sack over my shoulder easily. Can't see distance as good as I used to but scopes even the score there. I think in a SHTF scenario I would be a good calming factor to the youngsters in my tribe & able to teach them many things.


With age comes experience and hopefully wisdom. Maybe we should also talk about prepping for the infirm. Because I'm older than my to stepsons, and I'm in a lot better shape physically. So is my 84 year old uncle. Elderly does not always equal infirm.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Shane said:


> Yes I did misunderstand your post - thank yo for the clarification. I feel pretty stupid, but I've never been accused of being too bright. Glad to hear you are an active, self-reliant Senior. If I could be so lucky...


You're going to fit in just fine here.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

PrepperForums said:


> What special challenges will the elderly experience in a SHTF situation?
> 
> In what ways can they be more prepared?


I am 62, and old age hit me like an atomic bomb; and everything that I once had been, was blown to smithereens by it. There is a real chance, that I won't make it through any calamity that may come. But, that doesn't keep me up at night, and I sleep like a baby. A lot of things that I had are gone, but I have peace; and if a life or death sit-rep comes along, I intend to do my best.

For instance, if a crowd shows up at my door, I will empty my .45 into it, as best I can. And if they get me, I will just enter the supernal with a look of satisfaction. 
And I will tell the sainted ones, "I ran out of ammo, I wasn't as prepared as I thought that I was, but I did the best that I could. And I was going for my knife, when they got me. ":armata_PDT_25:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As a followup, I turned 77 a few days ago.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think most healthy elderly may fare better then many of the young, some things we have that they don’t, knowledge, wisdom, and experience on how to survive......to read about it is one thing, to apply it is another......


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> As a followup, I turned 77 a few days ago.


Happy birthday......


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> As a followup, I turned 77 a few days ago.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> As a followup, I turned 77 a few days ago.


Damn, SOCOM I thought I smelled something but it turned out to be old people.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Something's up with the furnace and it's gotten a little chilly in the house right now so granny hasn't stopped complaining all day. You'd think she was living at the North Pole with Santa Claus in her swimsuit. So I can tell you for certain, if anything bad happens in the near future to put the power out long term, I'm in for an ear full.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I too am of the opinion I won't last very long. But I also know I have to try. In my 70 years I have seen a lot, done a lot 
and learned so much it would take another 70 years to write it all down. I feel i have to survive for the sake of the younger
people who will need someone to teach them what isn't being taught anymore, and the younger people aren't interested in
learning, YET!


----------



## Naijomii (Jun 8, 2018)

I know this is an older topic pardon the pun but I just wanted to throw in my two cents. Old maybe be a state of body for many but I think its state of mind that keeps you younger and more active. Mine and my husbands parents are all still alive 70s, 80s and even one in his 90s that still gardens, they run circles around us most days. They were never afraid of hard work nor are they now and are an unbelievable source of knowledge. Now I'm no spring chicken and medically not where I wish I was but I too have experience and common sense. We may not be able to run and do the things we once could be you bet your bottom dollar we could teach you how and walk you through the steps if needed. I realize by elderly you meant those that cant care for themselves, children and some disabled type people of which I am one. 

I think you are born with a strong survival instinct or you are not, I've seen disabled vets do some darn amazing things. My parents start their when I die stuff every now and then but I wouldn't doubt their abilities in a shtf situation and they know a heck of a lot more then I do about how to do it without modern gadgets. As for those that cant take care of themselves, you prep for them like anyone else and do the best you can, its all you can do in hard times, that and have faith. This very reason is why I came here, I refuse to be tossed aside and I will never give up or give in without a fight. I have so much to learn still but I'd like to hope I have some to teach as well. After all even the best laid plans can fail and thats when adaption and experience shine, our elders have that in bulk.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Let me brag on my wife, for all you folks who think old age is a prison.
Recently, after a hiatus of several years, she started riding her horse again.

They are quite the bonded pair, so I don't worry about the wife getting thrown.
By the way, she will soon be 72, the horse is 20, but when she and the horse become one it is magic.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Let me brag on my wife, for all you folks who think old age is a prison.
> Recently, after a hiatus of several years, she started riding her horse again.
> 
> They are quite the bonded pair, so I don't worry about the wife getting thrown.
> By the way, she will soon be 72, the horse is 20, but when she and the horse become one it is magic.


Like x's 2! That's great.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A couple things that I prepped are dual purpose I bought a wheelchair and a walker at an auction mainly for medical purposes in case somebody got hurt or whatever after the sh*t hits the fan but also for an elderly person purpose. The cost was practically nothing but the downside is that they take up room.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have two walkers and a light weight compact foldable walker/ wheel chair combo that is left over from my parents.
They came in handy during our total knee replacements (wife 2, me 1).
They are out in the barn loft.
When we laid out the raised beds for the vegetable garden we took extra care to be sure a wheel chair would fit between and around them.
Just planning ahead.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have two walkers and a light weight compact foldable walker/ wheel chair combo that is left over from my parents.
> They came in handy during our total knee replacements (wife 2, me 1).
> They are out in the barn loft.
> When we laid out the raised beds for the vegetable garden we took extra care to be sure a wheel chair would fit between and around them.
> Just planning ahead.


Smart Plan and besides you never know if you're going to come across an older person that would be a very valuable asset with special training that may need some additional help.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm way late coming into this conversation... but... here is my 2 cents.

For the last 2.5 yrs I've worked at a retirement home. Not my 1st choice of employment, but the only place that would hire me at the time. I'm a floor tech. For nine months last year I was able to be a part of a program, where I was in charge of Thursday Trivia. I loved it and so did they. I saw first hand how folks can be 85 or older and still open their mind to answer trivia questions. Of course some days were better than others, but it was a joyful surprise to witness this when it happened.

That being said, most of the people where I work won't last 30 days after an event. I'd guess 10 days without their meds and their bodies will start to shut down. My folks are are 77 and 72, both thought I was off my rocker when I told them about prepping. Several years later, they think differently. But, they both said they will just walk out into the street and die. (look into the mushroom cloud, stand in front of a tank or flip off the russian para trooper landing in their back yard) They don't want anything to do with eating cold beans or shooting looters who are wanting their last can of beans. 

I do feel there will be some elderly who stick around longer than you might think. They have already survived some rough things in life and know how to get through it. May of them will have some good advice for anyone willing to listen. What would be good is if you could get them to start writing stuff down now, that would be helpful in various scenarios. 

In fact, I think the next big reality show will be a group of 25-35 dip shits vs a group of 55-65 laborers. Now that's one I might actually watch!


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't prepare for myself...I prepare for my sons and my daughter. I am only 50 and my wife is 40...my sons are 28 and 26 (from my first, late wife), my daughter is 14. I recognize that I am only going to be around for fewer tomorrows than yesterdays. I am good with that. But, my wife and my kids will long outlive me. I am good with that because it is by design.

My wife and I have the financial resources to prepare their future. That is what we've done. Don't foolishly think I will go without GREAT cost to anyone who would try to take me...but knowing they have everything they will need for years to come will let me go standing in a pile of empty magazines, empty brass, with a shit eating grin on my face.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> I don't prepare for myself...I prepare for my sons and my daughter. I am only 50 and my wife is 40...my sons are 28 and 26 (from my first, late wife), my daughter is 14. I recognize that I am only going to be around for fewer tomorrows than yesterdays. I am good with that. But, my wife and my kids will long outlive me. I am good with that because it is by design.
> 
> My wife and I have the financial resources to prepare their future. That is what we've done. Don't foolishly think I will go without GREAT cost to anyone who would try to take me...but knowing they have everything they will need for years to come will let me go standing in a pile of empty magazines, empty brass, with a shit eating grin on my face.


If you're in good health and you take care of yourself you could have a good 30 years more to go. I bet your family wants you around. Cheers to that!


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

Annie said:


> If you're in good health and you take care of yourself you could have a good 30 years more to go. I bet your family wants you around. Cheers to that!


I get that...but that's not the point of my post. If, and it is a big IF there is an "event"....I have prepared for _them_. If I last 30 days or 30 years, I am at peace.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I'm 68 and I go to the gym every morning. Saturday is my day off, all muscles need rotation and rest.

From what I see, it's the 30 to 40 crowd that needs a little more aerobics and a lot less chocolate. The day after we were married my wife and I went to the gym, like always.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I have an uncle who is 95 and still going strong. Chalk it up to good genes, clean living and he takes a long walk every day of his life.


----------

